# Population Genetics > Y-DNA Haplogroups > T >  Haplogroup T-Y3781

## Hamed

Hello.
I was born in Iran and my grandfather and ancestors are from the caucasus.I recently got my y dna test results and I am confirmed for T-Y3781.
Does any one have any information about this branch of HG T ?
Thank you

----------


## Alpenjager

First of all you should join to the FTDNA T project: https://www.familytreedna.com/my/gro...-Haplogroup-K2

Then you will be placed there in a Y3781 subclade. You can see your terminal SNP in my T-M184 tree work here: https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikiped...-M184_tree.png

Also you can join to Yfull project: https://www.yfull.com/tree/T/

----------


## Alpenjager

> Hello.
> I was born in Iran and my grandfather and ancestors are from the caucasus.I recently got my y dna test results and I am confirmed for T-Y3781.
> Does any one have any information about this branch of HG T ?
> Thank you


Hamed!

We are waiting you to join our YFull group https://www.yfull.com/groups/t-y3781/

Hope you order BigY soon.

----------

